

Something Is Happening In The Bitcoin World: Up 237 Percent In 7 Months - npguy
http://statspotting.com/2013/01/something-is-happening-in-the-bitcoin-world-up-237-percent-since-may-2012/

======
bdcravens
Keep in mind that May 2011-mid June 2011, it rose by 10-15x (then proceeded to
drop like a rock). It's current price is still about 1/2 of that high.

------
nateabele
This probably says as much about the dollar as it does about BitCoin.

~~~
npguy
Nice way of looking at that particular stat!

